# Noisy AC fan



## Swampguy (Jul 18, 2005)

My 2000 Maxima AC fan still works but for a couple of years now it has been making a racket. Could be loose or something stuck in it. How do you get to the fan - do you have to take out the dashboard or maybe access thru the glove box? It's getting worse and driving me nuts. 

Thanks, Randy


----------



## jhernan (Jun 6, 2006)

I also have a 2000 Maxima and the AC fan is very loud, is this a sign it is on its way out?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

jhernan said:


> I also have a 2000 Maxima and the AC fan is very loud, is this a sign it is on its way out?


Your a/c fan is "normally" loud cause it's a high speed fan. The engine's fan is a low speed fan.


----------



## Swampguy (Jul 18, 2005)

metro273 said:


> Your a/c fan is "normally" loud cause it's a high speed fan. The engine's fan is a low speed fan.


This is the auto/manual air conditioning fan inside the car. Mine sounds like it's coming apart and all I want to know is how to get to it to replace it. It's definitely malfunctioning, not normal at all. But it does still work you just have to talk over the noise.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Swampguy said:


> This is the auto/manual air conditioning fan inside the car. Mine sounds like it's coming apart and all I want to know is how to get to it to replace it. It's definitely malfunctioning, not normal at all. But it does still work you just have to talk over the noise.


Are you talking about the blower motor, under the passenger -side dash area, that's noisy?


----------



## Swampguy (Jul 18, 2005)

That's the one! How do I get to it?


----------



## jhernan (Jun 6, 2006)

*AC blower*

I read on another message board that the Maxima had a issue with blower motors and replaced them under warranty. Unfortunately, my warranty is up, but the blower makes a loud whirling noise while in operation. Any idea on the cost of repair?


----------

